# New rims are on, looking good!



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Got my new TSW Mondellos in today and installed...fortunately, late this afternoon it decided to stop downpouring so I went over and washed the car and took some pics:




























And again, if any of you can shrink these pics down to avatar size, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks great. I will never be able to decide on aftermarket wheels, they all look so good.


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool Choice. The more I look at them, the more I like them. Chrome finish? 
It may be an optical illusion, but do the spokes protrude a bit? If so, be careful of those nasty curbs


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

radioboy said:


> Cool Choice. The more I look at them, the more I like them. Chrome finish?
> It may be an optical illusion, but do the spokes protrude a bit? If so, be careful of those nasty curbs


Thanks...these are the "Hyper Black" finsh Mondellos.

The spokes do not protrude past the edge of the rim, must have just been the angle of the pics.


----------

